# Hair Disaster



## xpress13 (Jul 11, 2006)

Last year I dyed my hair black (from natural dirty blonde). It was semi-permanent, but you know how it goes when you dye dark on light... It simply never comes out. However, it did start to fade finally -- to this reddish shade. Of course, I didn't want my hair to be red so I thought it would be a good idea to use one of those home bleaching kits (I used Clairol Fearless Blonde) to give myself some blonde highlights. Needless to say, it was a total disaster. I had a blonde halo of about 4 inches where my roots had grown out with pinkish orange tips (and I mean tips down to my waist--I have really long, curly hair).

In an attempt to repair the botch job I did at home I went to a salon. I requested a half head of low lights and highlights to try and blend the mess together. However, all the dye has wreaked havoc on my hair and now I've got major frizz, broken strands, split ends, straw texture... you name it -- it's awful.

So... What can I do to make my hair look and feel like it's not a brillo pad? Can anyone recommend a deep conditioner (that actually works) or maybe a treatment for a girl with severly burned hair?

I've tried Pantene, MOP, Humectress, some oil treatments, but nothing seems to do the trick...

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## selene (Jul 11, 2006)

1st of all, I would just like to say "wow!!!"



Ok, now that I got that out, here is what one woman said in a hair thread. This is not a recommendation for a (ok, as far I know - not a hair pro, I'll admit) DT cond., but maybe it will help for the daily maintenance.

Anyway, the post below was in response to a woman saying that Nexxus Humectress and Therappe were HGs for said posting woman.

"Same here. I used to use both of these and the KerapHix reconstructor years and years ago when my hair was color treated, permed and highlighted and it did wonders. A year or so ago, I decided that if they kept my hair looking good through all that, then they sure should now that I only color it, and I was right. I still rotate through a number of products and I still try new things I hear about, but these three would definitely be my HG/desert island products."


----------



## MBenita (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG!!!! I'm so sorry this happened to you _(it's happened to a few of us here, I'm sure)_.

Check out the Hair Forum about Home Remedies. Since you need major moisture right now, you need formulas which contains very little (or no) alcohol/drying ingredients. There's some really great moisture remedies in that forum.

Although your hair is long, you made need to get the ends trimmed because the splits will just continue up the hair strand.

Also, start wearing your hair up in a chignon, bun or french braid to keep the tangling to a minimum.

Right now, I think you need to keep as many tools out of your hair as possible.

others will chime in and it will take time for your hair to get back to a decent condition...please be patient


----------



## selene (Jul 11, 2006)

MBenita made me think of something I should have recommended that you do - get a haircut right away. I know you may not want to go cutting all of your hair off, but this could be a happy medium that you can do &amp; would bring you a degree of instant relief from the fuzzy hair condition you're dealing with right now.

Have the hairdresser cut your hair up to about mid-back &amp; have her do "long" layers. This should all grow back out easily enough as your new, virgin healthy hair starts to grow back in.


----------



## xpress13 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow... I really appreciate all this advice. Your responses were all so helpful. I'm going to schedule myself a date at the hairdressers for a good cut and head out to get some good product... I can't wait to have my hair back to its original health!

Thanks again!


----------



## Saja (Jul 11, 2006)

I pretty much screwed my hair up a few weeks ago. I have just tired to wash it only every three days, used v05 oils and protein treatments, and their hair repair somthing or other mask. I also leave my deep conditioners on for hours and just keep doing it everyday.(kpac reconstructor and JF Kelp Help)


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 11, 2006)

Hair Disasters are awful Ive had one.. and only just recovered. Have you tried using Pure jojoba oil as a conditioner? thats really good for dry hair. x


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the HealthySexyHair line... (as I'm sure you all know by now... and just want me to shut the heck up about it already! lol



)

Definitely get a cut.... and when you want to color and your hair is damaged, you wanna deposit pigment, even if its just a shade darker. Bleaching will only make it worse. Sorry to hear.. hope things work out for you!


----------



## xpress13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried Pave Professional's Undamaged goods conditioner? I heard it's good.


----------



## Anya Villanueva (Jan 19, 2013)

Carol's Daughter Monoi Repair Treatment or Argan OIl and Coconut Oil


----------

